#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Como instalar modem Intel 537EP (FA82537EP) no slack10.0

## henriquedacosta

Ola pessoal, sou novo no linux e tb esteou querendo entrar para este mundo de liberdade do linux, mas para isto eu preciso fazer meu modem fucionar.
Estou com o Slackware Linux 10.0 Kernel 2.4.26
Modem: Intel 537EP (chip- FA82537EP)

ja tentei instalar os drivers que tem no site da intel, mas nao consegui, fiz make clean, make 537 e make install e no final da esta seguinte mensagem:

error loading Intel537
rmmod: module Intel537 is not loaded
done
bash-2.05b#

espero receber o que a comunidade do linux tem de melhor, a ajuda de uns aos outros.
Obrigado a todos. :good: [/b]

----------


## caiovbf

Ola amigo. Tbem uso modem com chipset intel, porem o meu é tiger jet. para confirmar use o comando #lspci, na linha "communication controller"

Abaixo, informação retirada do artigo escrito pelo Morimoto em http://www.guiadohardware.net/tutoriais/088/
#########################
- Intel 537 e 537ep: Estes são os modems Intel Ambient vendidos atualmente, você pode diferenciar os dois usando o comando lspci. O 537 aparece como "Intel Tigerjet" enquanto o 537ep aparece como "Intel Ambient". Os dois drivers estão no:

http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/Intel/537 
#########################

eu apenas segui o arquivo readme.txt, que acompanha o driver, que funcionou bem. apenas tenha certeza de copiar o driver correto.

boa sorte.

----------

ola amigo, obrigado por ter repondido a minha dificuldade, utilizei o comando lspci e a resposta foi:
Modem: PCTel Inc: Unknown device 2189 (rev 04)

aparece como pctel, mas eu verifiquei no chipset do modem e aparece como FA82537EP, sera que se eu instalar o driver da pctel funciona??? vou tentar se caso der certo eu posto aqui comentando minha felicidade, se nao der, eu fico na espera de mais ajudas.

----------


## PotHix

Comigo aconteceu o mesmo que com o Henrique...

Ainda não consegui superar essse problema...

Continuo tendo que acessar a internet pelo Kurumin, mas o que eu quero mesmo é utilizar o Slackware...

Vou esperar a resposta, se tiver mesmo obtido sucesso com a instalação e puder me ajudar eu agradeço!!

Abraços

----------


## caiovbf

Ola. No kurumin vc usou qual driver? tbem tenho o kuruma (4.0) instalado e nao funcionou com os drivers que acompanham a distro.
Copiei o driver e instalei "na unha" mesmo.

----------


## henriquedacosta

eu tenho o kurumin 3.3, rodei ele pelo CD, mas não consegui conectar com ele, instalei os drivers que tem no kurumin e nem assim consegui conectar.... po, até quando vou ser castigado, quero usar linux... to vendo que por enquanto vou ter que pagar meus pecados com o windows, ...flw :toim:

----------


## PotHix

Nossa pessoal,

E eu achando que eu estava mal...hehehehhe  :Frown:  

Então, eu apenas ativei um dos drivers para moden intel....O primeiro deles, eu não me recordo do nome agora...

No estilo Ruindow$ ( :@: )...

K >> Internet >> ativar suporte a softmodens >> "o primeiro driver que mencionar intel "...

Mas meu Kuruma é o 4.2...

Vamos ver se eu consigo fazer o Slack funfar agora... :Wink: 

Abraços

----------


## henriquedacosta

pessoal, é o seguinte, minha placa mãe é uma Asus P4V8X-X, processador P4 2.26Ghz, como anunciei mais acima, eu não to conseguindo instalar o modem intel537ep, mas so que fiquei com uma duvida sobre a placa mãe, então resolvi rodar o kurumin direto do cd e instalar o modem. Não deu, então parti para um DURON 950Mhz placa mãe Pcchips M810 e la coloquei o meu modem e utilizei o driver do modem 536EP e consegui fazer o modem responder.
Agora é o seguinte: como posso fazer para configurar no linux o modem??? dei o comando lspci e achou como PCTEL, sendo que Duron tb achou como PCTEL, sera que tem como resolver sete problema???

----------

Esses modems com esse chipset são remarcados... Eu tenho um, e não é suportado pelo Linux!

----------

